# General > Technical Support >  What to do?

## porshiepoo

Who's going to be the cheapest person to fix this toopid laptop for me?
I'm getting nowhere with this error message and was even tempted to recover the whole thing until I remembered that I'd never gotten round to replacing the knackered CD Rom.

Is it worth paying to get it all sorted (laptops about 3 - 4 yrs old) or should I just save my pennies and buy a new one.

----------

